# Gracie Kitty 7/29



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Its been 10 whole days since Gracie has been living with us. its been 3 whole days that shes been on her oral meds for her cold. I think shes starting to feel better with the meds.

Every time I enter the back room,she would come over to me and meow a little bit. it would be a faint meow. soo cute!

I sit on the floor with her and she would rub on me. purr like crazy. then I would lay on the floor with her and she would come over and lay next to me. so I would rub her belly. 

I think she has put on some weight too. I think I see a belly sticking out. maybe. 

here is a picture of gracie.. what do you guys think?


I put a collar on her to see what she would do... she was fine with it.




Im going to post a short video of her .


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gracie Video

Gracie Kitty Video by autumngirl10 | Photobucket


Isnt she cute? :cat


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww Gracie! She's looking good. Sounds like she's becoming more friendly already. Glad she's feeling better


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, she is really sweet! She is purring so loudly, what a job you have done with this girl. I so hope she finds a home soon. What a sweetheart.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Awww what a cutie  the human she decides to adopt will be very lucky!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

So this morning mom tells me that gracie sounds stuffy still. So I went in to say hi..and I can hear her stuffy nose right away. Mom told me that we should get a humidifier to help drain out her stuff nose. (sorry if that sounds gross). 

Shes still to skidish to pick up and take her to the bathroom to run the shower for a steam bath. So maybe the humidifier would be an idea? 

Im still giving her oral meds for her cold too. The meds are almost gone. Atleast shes not coughing. Shes still sneezing though. The back room is a bit stuffy. The windows are open and the fan is on.

We got a post card from the vet saying that gracie is due for another shot(its a 3 or 4 part series..im not sure)next month. So I don't know how much longer I can wait it out with her being in the back room . I hope this kitty cold goes away really fast.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

*Update on Gracie Kitty *

Well its day 20 that Gracie has been living with us. She is doing pretty well. She still has a cold...but I think its going away. Still sneezing....but not as bad. 

Shes not sleeping behind the desk as much. I find her sleeping in the window sill during the day. When I peek into the back room, I would find her sleeping on the cat tree too. 

When I go to hang out with her, I would try to get her to play with the cat toys .. sometimes she would play or sometimes not.

She would rather be petted instead of playing with toys. 

Oh and I am getting her used to being held in my lap. Last night she stayed in my lap for a few minutes. She fell asleep too.  I didn't want her to sleep in my lap because I had to leave the room. 

Im also working with her to be held and attempt to be carried. That's not going so well right now. I would love to carry her out of the room and give her a tour of the house. I did that with Blue and Brinie when I first got them. 

So how do I get her used to being held and carried around the small room?


I have some pictures of gracie. Sorry for the overload. 

July 7th Graice first outside



July 29th gracie inside the house
july 29th


here are today's pics. you can see how well gracie looks!






What color would you say Graice is? Shes mostly grey...but has some brown blending into the grey. So does that make her a dilute tortie?




Thank you for looking!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Once gracie is done with her meds...mom is going to call the vet and ask if we can start with the meet & greet with my other cats.  

.I need to change my screen name to five cats girl... how do I do that?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Gracie's looking so much better! Her fur doesn't look so dry anymore, and her weight, from what I can see in the photos, is much healthier. She's so lucky to have found you!

Yup, the orange means that Gracie is a dilute tortie.  And, she's a polydactyl kitty!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Gracie! Ohh she's looking sooo much healthier. Her figure has nice curves to it. Good job on taking care of her. She is quite pretty. Yeah, I can see the brown color. Very interesting coat!

You can probably get her used to being carried by slowly getting her used to it. Pick her up, wait a moment, then put her down. Slowly extend time. She will see nothing bad happens. My Billi hated being picked up, but now he would stay in my arms longer without fussing because he got used to it. 

Now he likes getting carried around to look at "high" places. And make sure you are holding her correctly (support her feet with one hand/arm, and let her put her paws on the other arm, so she doesn't feel confined.)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What JB said! I actually use one arm to support the whole rump end and free arm wraps very loosely to add support.
Where people get into trouble trying to carry a cat is when they're trying to hold it like a human baby! A lot of cats hate that! Total agreement also to hold only for a few moments and then start lengthening
the time!
Good luck!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments. 

Its interesting though...when Im sitting on the floor holding gracie in my lap..she would purr like crazy. but as soon as try to move around and lift her up a little bit..she would jump off my lap. but then she comes right back to me. shes a silly kitty.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Today was the last day of giving Gracie her cold meds. So I think on Monday mom is going to call the vet to double check that gracie is safe enough for a meet and greet with my kitties.

If they said yes, shes fine...then I will bring the cats inside the back room one at a time. I think I will start with the girls first. Blue or brinie first. then the boys. I want to make sure gracie clicks with the girls first. 

then if she gets along with my cats...then I think she can roam the house on her own. I am going to be a nervous wreck when that happens. :|


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh yay! Does it seem like her cold is gone? I hope you get a green light, and I hope your other kitties will be nice to Gracie!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I am pretty sure that her cold is gone. no sneezing or coughing. she might sneeze from time to time...but its a clean sneeze.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hope she's on the mend!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

waiting for the vet to call back and see if its safe enough for gracie to meet my cats.

shes still kind of stuffy though. so maybe when she comes out of the house...the stuffiness will go away b/c the house is bigger then the room shes in?... idk..

can her cold be passed on to my cats? even though shes feeling better...


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the GREEN LIGHT from the vet today. He said it would be fine for gracie to meet the other kitties.

So heres my story about what happened today.

So today gracie got to meet all 4 cats. She met Brinie first. Brinie was a little nervous. She just wanted to sit in the window She hissed at graice once. So then I put gracie in the window next to brinie. she just ignored gracie. so I guess that's a good thing. So then brinie wanted to leave to the room. So I open the door and she left. 

Then I went to get blue. She was SUPER NERVOUS. She was blowing her coat. licking her lips and even shaking! Gracie came over to see blue...she blue hissed a little bit. Then gracie left to eat. Poor blue.. you can tell that blue did not want to meet the new kitty.  

So I gave gracie a break. I took a shower. cleaned up the bathroom. vaccumed the house. Once I was done cleaning... I let simba follow me to see gracie. She was sleeping on the cat tree. So simba was walking around the room sniffing everything. Then he jumped into the window and that's when he saw gracie. He hissed at her twice. Then just sat in the window. he wasn't nervous as much. So I was happy about that. So I let him hang out in the window for a little while. Then he wanted to leave. So I opened the door and he left. 

Now its stache's turn....I let him follow me to see graice. I opened the door a little bit and stache took a peek into the room saw gracie and then left. He wanted no part of meeting the kitty. So I went to get stache and I picked him up...he was not happy once I got to the door again. So I put him down on the floor. he left again. 

So Stache & Blue want NO Part of meeting Graice. Simba & Brinie are okay with her. Go figure. I thought there would be a fight or two.... boy was I wrong about that. So im going to do this meet & greet again tomorrow. They have to get used to her.

I think on Monday when things are quiet in the house...im going to open the door for gracie and see if she wants to explore the house on her own. 

I took pics of simba meeting graice. they will be up later.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha. Good thing no fight broke out! Was Gracie hissing at anyone?


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

nope. no hissing from gracie. 

i wonder why 2 of the cats were so nervous.... i am worried about this...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> nope. no hissing from gracie.
> 
> i wonder why 2 of the cats were so nervous.... i am worried about this...


This is normal! Even if they've been smelling the scent of one another, a face to face is still a...Surprise!!
The reason its gone pretty good so far, is due to the familiar scent!
Give them a little time, it will be ok!!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Today i did a meet/greet with stache. he was the last one to go in...so now hes the first to go in today.

I got him into the office...i held him on my lap(sitting in a chair)while gracie came over. Stache hissed twice at her. Gracie was scared and didn't move. 

Then i put stache on the floor and he went to the door. he was growling even more. gracie didn't do anything. she was her purring self. 

i feel bad for gracie. i keep bringing her these cats who are nervous around her.

meet/greet continues tonight. tomorrow. Saturday. Sunday. Then on Monday is the big day where i open the door for gracie.


----------

